

Google Earth Discovers Woman Trapped On Deserted Island For 7 YEARS - rohan404
http://www.sunnyskyz.com/good-news/592/Google-Earth-Discovers-Woman-Trapped-On-Deserted-Island-For-7-YEARS

======
rohan404
My apologies, further research into this indicates it is fake, and a lot of
the text is actually pulled from here:
[http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/moslive/article-2289607/Amaz...](http://www.dailymail.co.uk/home/moslive/article-2289607/Amazon-
explorer-Ed-Stafford-Stranded-He-survives-60-days-desert-island-Pacific.html)

------
atlantic
The comments below the original story indicate it's fake.

------
b0o
This story is fake.

~~~
dalke
And a dupe from about 2-3 hours ago.
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7430306](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=7430306)

------
DiabloD3
Flagged for being fake.

